# She looks like an OVERINFLATED BALLOON!!



## Mona (Apr 14, 2009)

She looks like and OVERINFLATED BALLOON!!











She not due until April 22-28, but I am thinking she's going to go sooner!


----------



## dreaminmini (Apr 14, 2009)

Poor girl!! LOL Bet that will be a relief for her when she foals. I can't believe how big some of them get. She sure is a pretty girl tho.


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow.





Poor little girl! She looks ready to pop now!


----------



## maplegum (Apr 14, 2009)

** WIDE LOAD....WIDE LOAD **


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 15, 2009)

My oh My

great picture!!

she'll be glad if she's early


----------



## Cricket (Apr 15, 2009)

At least you don't have to wonder if she is really pregnant!!!!


----------



## Mona (Apr 15, 2009)

Cricket said:


> At least you don't have to wonder if she is really pregnant!!!!


LOL!! Isn't THAT the truth!!


----------



## midnight star stables (Apr 15, 2009)

I'll have to buy Lori a "Wide Load" sticker


----------



## MiLo Minis (Apr 15, 2009)

midnight star stables said:


> I'll have to buy Lori a "Wide Load" sticker


Nope! Not mine, she is already safe at home here and as svelte as can be compared to that one!!!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow poor woman! Mona, I think you need to send her for a spa treatment and a box of bon bons!!!!

I would like a balloon in that color!


----------



## wc minis (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow!, Yeah I guess there is no mistaking she is in foal


----------



## midnight star stables (Apr 15, 2009)

Gosh! Could have fooled me!


----------



## Ashley (Apr 15, 2009)

That overinflated balloon can come here anyday!

I have one that looks like that and the neighbors keep asking me when shes going to foal. I came in from feeding this morning and said "maybe she isnt bred". She cant get any fuller of a bag or any more miserable looking.


----------



## Watcheye (Apr 15, 2009)

hee hee another great picture =P


----------



## minie812 (Apr 15, 2009)

You should call that foal "MACY"S DAY PARADE"


----------



## Sterling (Apr 15, 2009)

Ahhhh...yea...there's no mistaking that!!



What a pretty girl too! Who is she bred to? Do you expect a solid or patern?


----------



## Mona (Apr 15, 2009)

LOL...Desiree, this is the daughter to Lori's new mare, and nope, she's not going anywhere Ashley!








Cheyenne, she is in foal to "Rocky". He is my 31.5" buckskin. The foal is sold already (sold "in utero") so that means I can expect the horse of my dreams from her, that being a loud, wildly colored FILLY, buckskin in color and marked like "mom". I'd like to think I am wrong, but will SOON see!








Thanks everyone for your comments...thought she looked soooo huge, I just had to share!


----------



## REO (Apr 16, 2009)

H-O-L-Y *COW*!





Do you hear "meep meep meep meep" when she backs up?





She's SO cute I laughed to see that pic Mona! Poor girl!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Apr 16, 2009)

If that poor girl should happen to find the needle in the haystack you'll know it instantly by the loud popping sound. Sure hope that foal comes soon.


----------



## Jill (Apr 16, 2009)

She needs a tee-shirt that says "Does this baby make my belly look big?"


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting. She makes my pregnant mare look skinny - and I thought MY mare looked huge until I saw this picture!! Looking forward to seeing what's inside!


----------



## Mona (Apr 16, 2009)

Jill said:


> She needs a tee-shirt that says "Does this baby make my belly look big?"






Had to laugh out loud at that one!!


----------



## Tango (Apr 17, 2009)

OMG, Mona!



I don't know how she can hold on much longer!


----------



## hairicane (Apr 18, 2009)

Poor girl!! Does she always get that big? I would be worrying about twins



. U have to let us know when she foals.


----------

